
Team Combat Identification:Effects of Gender, Spatial Visualization Disagreement - GoRudy
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0018720820902286
======
gshdg
Armored vehicles. Yup, totally unbiased study. Try it with birds or something.

